# Weird Sounds



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a pair of probably 20 year old Polk Audio Monitor 10s that when both playing still sound awsome but one speaker plays bass/mids and the other plays treble. My receiver is also relly old because i got the speakers for 20 bucks at a yard sale and i didnt want to spend alot for the receiver. Does anyone know whether this is the speaker of the receiver and of its fixable?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey there,

I'm thinking speakers. Swap the L and R speakers and see if they behave the same, or if they assume the other's behavior. When you say that one "play bass/mids" does that mean that the tweeter is simply silent? Likewise on the other speaker; does the bass driver just do nothing? If so, it's probably the speakers.

What about noisy pots? For example, on volume, balance, treble, etc., do they make a lot of crackling sounds when you adjust them? If so, that can also lead to cutting out of the speakers.

In either case, I'm pretty sure it's all fixable. It's just a matter of how much it's worth to you.


----------



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

Well there are no crackling sounds and tried changing the left and right speaker around and i found out that its the speakers and not the receiver. And yes the tweeter sounds like it is just not working but the thing about the treble one is that the mids and bass come out of the same drivers so i dont know how i could get some mid. Its like the one speker is from a certain frequency up and the other from a certain frequency down.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Yep, sounds like you have bad speakers. You can try swapping out all working parts to one speaker, and then looking for replacements for the other. You'll have to get exactly the same drivers, or things will sound weird.


----------



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

Alright thanks.


----------

